

'Smog-eating' building material breaking into the big time - sprinkle
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15694973

======
CHsurfer
I was wondering how they managed to get 'sunshine' into the tunnel.
[http://www.euronews.net/2011/09/16/belgians-trial-green-
ceme...](http://www.euronews.net/2011/09/16/belgians-trial-green-cement-in-
tunnel/).

Spoiler => UV lights.

